# Dangers with an electric motorcycle ?



## icecarev (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello,
i'm interested in the dangers and predictable or unpredictable situations that could happen with an electric motorcycle on a DC system, what can be done to prevent them, best practices ?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

-Shorting tools across bussbars (true with any EV)
-Overvolting the batteries during charging
-overdischarging the batteries
-DO NOT USE FLOODED LEAD ACID, they should be sealed when using them in a motorcycle due to the lean angle, they could leak.
-Make sure you have adequate cooling on the controller and motor if they're inboard
-Electric motors can produce a lot of torque at 0rpm, so either dial it down, or go easy on the throttle at first
-make absoltely sure you have a kill switch wired to turn off the power to controller in case of emergency

So really nothing in particular with respect to a motorcycle.... it's really just be safe electrically.


----------

